# Alpine Bloodlines



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been looking at some of the top/well know Alpine herds like Hoachs, Olentangy, Cherry Glen, Munchin'Hill, and Sweet-Dreams. I noticed they all kind of use each others animals. I've seen some does out of a couple Clovertop bucks and I really like them! 

What do you Alpine breeders think are the best herds?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well my favorite is the Vance herd (but they sold out this year!!!! WAAAHHH!!!), and I really like Redwood Hills.. but I am not really a breeder so.. 
But my friend may be buying an Alpine buck, and I would raise it an have part-ownership in it and breed my Alpine doe to him. He (if we get him) will be coming from the Crazy Hollow herd in Illinois. They are also selling out next summer. They have some really nice goats.
If anyone would like to see some photos or wants information about the Crazy Hollow herd let me know. I have their herd brochure and I know that their very well bred herd is selling cheap next year.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im thinking you mean the Cozy Hollow herd....
I don't really have favorite herds as much as i have favorite animals from top herds. There are a select few does that i like out of each herd, In the redwood hills herd i like jumbalaya, i was priveladged to be at the 05 nationals where she first went GCH, she is asmall but powerful doe, I also like Zoe, she is a larger powerful doe and i feel she has one of the nicest rear udders in the herd. I really like her presense and uphill look, long streamline neck, ok i admit it i just love about everything about that doe. Another doe of theirs that really catches my eye is sandrine. 
AS for the Munchin'Hill herd, I have their genetics running heavily through my herd, Pat is a wonderful person and i just love quite a few of her animals. Kickoff is a beautiful doe, as is Annie (the dam of my current herdsire) And Peek-A-Boo. Peek really caught my eye as a yearling milker, she was just so pretty i couldn't get over her uphll apearance ad that long swanlike neck. I couln;t help it, I reserved a buck kid out of her as a yearling. The next spring I got a call saying she had him. I was thrilled. And even more thrilled when Buster got off the plane at SeaTac airport and rode home on my lap. We had a tight bond because of it. You can guess that i was exstatic when Peek won her class at nationals that next year. Rushkin, A Rishona grandson is one of their curreent herdsires. Probably the most graceful and dairy buck i have ever seen.
I have a lot of Olentangy running through my herd as well. But again I don;t like all of his animals. Only a handful, One of my favorite does is Tennantite, A Radical Highlight daughter (son of the 01 national champion) I first saw tenn at a show as a kid and her coloring was what attracted me first, little did i know that she was the half sister to the doe that i had bought that day. When she entered the ring she just demanded attention. It was like she was saying look at me, even as a young kid. She was the district seven alpine specialty jr. champion that day. 
Another herd that i really like is down in georigia, The Amy's Prise and Suttons Farms ALpines. They have one of Rishonas last sons Rhett. A few of their does again just tell you to look at them. Even in pictures. Rebelation is a beautiful doe. I actuyally have my next buck reserved from there. Im taking a chance on not seeing her udder as she is only a kid. But of course they wouldn;t sell a buck they wouldn;t use themselves and i get to make the final call after i see the does udder. Pickles is very highly line bred on Rishona Of course a favorite of everyone. And pickles is bred to an Iron Rod buck Another one of my favorite herds. 
OK yea so i guess im rambeling, but i can talk alpines all day. I just wish i had a friend that would do the same thing....I was on the phone last night with a gal that has bought some goats from me and is coming to get another, and a short chat about working plans out to transport turned into a half hour talk about what we liked and didn;t like LOL.
ok i can be done.....for now  
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

It is actually Crazy-Hollow!  I know it is pretty funny. They live on Crazy Hollow road, soooo.. .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Do they have a website? i went looking and found some goats with their herd name but not a website. I had never even heard f this herd before now.
You have peeked my interest now...
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope they don't . But I do have some photos of their goats! I could scan them if you would like to see them.
Have you heard of Vance's before? If you have I can tell you an awesome story of one of their bucks.. .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not real familiar with the Vances herd, though i have heard of them before. I know they had a lot of animals going back to willow run and the nodaway herd. I would love to see the pictures you have if its not too much trouble.
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Katherine....can you send me some pics of the Crazy Hollow goats...I would like to look at them.  

Beth...what do you think about Chalcedony from Olentangy? What about Kazaa and Savoir Faire from Brandt's & Hoachs? I think Peek is a very pretty doe and Rushkin is absolutely gorgeous!!! What do you think about the Pleasant-Grove herd?

Heehee...I already have a little starter herd of Alpines if I were able to get them now and money wasn't issue! :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, guys. Lemme try to scan the photos and upload them to photobucket. We will see if I can manage to get it to work.. :roll:

LOL!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not very familiar with the pleasent grove herd. Only seen them referenced to. Do they have a website? I looked but couldn't find one. 
Chalice is a pretty doe. I have only seen her as a kid. I only make it out to a few shows a year and Mark hasn;t had her at any of the ones i have been at lately. I did see her as a kid at nationals where she did well. She is being bred to fortune who i don't like at all. I havea great grabd daughter from him and she is the prettiest doe that i have ever seen out of the line. but if you look closely at all his kids heads they all have roman noses. JuJu (my doe) grat grand sire was a buck name olentangy fortune aristotle, and he looked like a nubian. In fact i didn't buy him for that reason. I used a buck out of Fortune a few years back, rio never had a roman nose and none of his kids did though one of his daughters that a friend of mine has has a too straight of head and face for me. Cinabre on the archives page is probably the worst. Another thing that kind of bugged me is Rio dropped dead in my pasture as a perfectly healthy yearling. I never had him posted because of the cost but obviously thats a very young age for a healthy buck to die. I later found out that fortune died from mysterious causes at a young age too, as did another son of his that a lady down in oregon had. The lady that i got juju from also had a doe kid out of him that had a heart murmur. So i tend to stay clear of the line if i can help it. Though JuJu is by far one of my favorite does and never had any problems. I have yet to have any kids out of her. She was bred to a boer buck last year.
I like tennantite a lot better as well as ruby, but ruby is a first freshener and the angle she is at its hard to see her foreudder.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, guys.. these are not very good quality photos but they are what they sent me. These are three of their four current CH's:

GCH Crazy-Hollow Kishwaukee









GCH Crazy-Hollow River's Skagit









GCH Crazy-Hollow River Susquehanna









I have more coming. If you go to adgagentics.org, you can see their pedigrees. And also if you see one of these ladies that you like let me know, I can give you Crazy-Hollow contact info and the price of kids, I have their sales brochure. BTW, kids out of regular does are $350, and kids out of CHs are $450.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, some more.

CH Crazy-Hollow Shauntel's Sunset









Crazy-Hollow River's Cascade









Crazy-Hollow Hanna's Hershey


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

This has one has three does on it. In order:
Crazy-Hollow Riviera's Radience
Crazy-Hollow Eclare's Clarity
Crazy-Hollow Finale's Fondue


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Fondue, from the pictures, is my favorite. She is a first freshener... yeah! But of course pictures lie, and I have never seen them first hand.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the pictures. I like Clarity and Sunset the best, they are both very dairy uphill does. Fondue, cascade, and Susquehanna all are a bit roachy over the back. Skagit apears to be a nice doe but she isn't set up and it makes it look like she has no rear udder. Of course a lot of things can be very deceiving. Its always nice to be able to see the does first hand, and be able to get your hands on them before you make a final decision. 
Dover farms you had asked about the hoach's herd as well. Kazaa and Savvy are actually my two favorite does from randys herd. There is an artical on his website about breeding and goats in the seventies and now. Its really very interesting if you take the time to read it, its really long but very interesting.

beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Beth, what do you think of the Brandt's & Hoachs girls I mentioned? Thanks for info on Fortune!

Katherine, thanks for posting the pics....they look pretty nice from what I can see with those pics.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Beth...do you think Brandt's & Hoachs Redwood Hills buck, Speed, is related close enough to Fortune to want to stay away from him, too? They both have Journey in them...

Speed
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... A001422620

Fortune
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... A001207409


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not sure where fortune got his roman nose from as well as the possible heart problem. I don;t know that any9one ever verified anything with that but it does seema little odd to me that so many animals in that line showed up dyeing suddenly. Fortuns dam was a really pretty doe. Finess doesn;t apear to have a roman nose but her head is turned towards the camera so its hard to tell for sure. I never saw Savvy or Journey. So that could be where it came from. I only saw fortune himself once as a kid, i don;t remember him having a roman nose himself but it was a quick peek. The doe i bought was bred to him. I may have pictures of him somewhere. that was six years ago that i saw him, so my memory seems to be failing me. But if you do look at the picture of fortune on the olentangy website he does apear to have a bit of a bump over the bridge of his nose. But its really hard to tell with the angle that his head is at. I think you would be ok with a kid out of speed. Like i said i don't even know if the murmer that aries' kid had and the sudden death of my buck and fortune are even related. It just seemed a little odd to me when i heard from several different breeders that fortune died suddenly this little doe had a heart murmur and my buck died so suddenly. 
I guess its all in the genetics.
If you're interested there is a farm in oregon that has a couple of yearlings from the Hoach's herd, they have a picture of one.
http://sequoiawood.com/dryjrdoes1.htm
She is out of hollywood heat. Not the buck you were looking into but you can get an idea of jr. does sinse randy doesn't post pictures of his jrs.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You are very welcome for the photos you guys. I am just glad I figured out how to do it.. lol. That was a shock.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay....here is my list of Alpines I would get if I could get them now and money, time, and space wasn't an issue!! LOL!

Buck from Brandt's and Hoach's:

Sire: Clovertops Cinsation
Dam: Brandt's Kazaa

Doe from Brandt's and Hoach's:

Sire: Redwood Hill Revolution Speed or Pleasant-Grove Mink Maestro
Dam: Brandt's CFS Savoir Faire

Doe from Olentangy:

Sire: Cherry Glen Handle Guy Noir
Dam: Olentangy Samurai Chalcedony

Doe #3 from Munchin'Hill

Sire: Cherry Glen Rushkin
Dam: Munchin'Hill Peek-A-Boo


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I really like guy too. He is a pretty buck who has produced beautiful kids. I saw tsavolina at a fair a couple summers ago as a dry yearling. She was huge! And long and powerul. I do believe she went jr. champion there. But Mark seems to have sold all his guy daughters as well as guy himself.
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmmm....I wonder why he got rid of Guy????  

In reality.....my little "wish list" herd of Alpines won't happen that way! LOL! By the time I can get them(and ready as well) some of them won't be alive any more anyways! I have some very nice Alpine breeders almost in my back yard!! Three herds from 45 min. to 2 1/2 hours away! The three I am talking about are Autumn Acres, Alpine Valley, and Granted-Wishes.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Does Willow Run, Brandt's and Hoach's have websites ? I wish i was rich, i'd have so many fantastic goats :+)


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Does Willow Run, Brandt's and Hoach's have websites ? I wish i was rich, i'd have so many fantastic goats :+)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Willow run doesn;t have a site anymore. They got out of showing. I think Patti might still have a coupld of goats. But she has sold the dairy and most if not all the goats. Hoach's has a website http://www.brandtsandhoachsalpines.com/
Hoach's and brandts are together. Randy doesn't show much anymore, he would rather do the fitting. But he still ha animals born under his herdname. 
Another herd that i really like is the shining moon herd in california. They weren't able to make the 05 nationals in spokane but one of their does Kuma Sutra beat the 05 national chamion before she was the national champion.
beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Beth !


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Since your in Ohio. Strawberry Fields has really nice alpines. Like Irish Rose, and their one doe Jasmine got Best Udder at the '06 Nationals


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I forgot, there is a lady down here who has alpines. She has a lot of good bloodlines, like Strawberry Fields, Cherry Glen, Willow Run, and more. We bought a really nice doe from her 2 months ago. Her website is http://www.vonshap.com and her kids are only $200 each!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

there is also the breezee fields herd in south west ohio. They have a lot of good bloodlines but are a relitively young herd.
http://breezeefieldsdairygoats.com/BREE ... GOATS.html
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, it's a long story, but I am probably getting a buck out of Crazy-Hollow Hanna's Hershey. She is due March 3. It is not for sure yet, but it is probably going to happen.

My friend Victoria is going to be buying him, and I am going to raise him and keep him here, and he will also be registered in my name as I will be paying for all his feed. So.. Victoria is going to pay for him, and then she will breed her 3 purebred Alpine does to him.. and I will get to breed my Alpine and Saanen girls to him (Harmony who is a grade Alpine, Melody.. who is actually my brother's and is Harmony's twin, and Hazel, Harmony's gorgeous doe kid from this year that is half Saanen). I wasn't planning on building my RG herd that much, but he has awesome lines and I will at least be able to sell some nice kids out of my girls that I will always have anyways until they die.

Plus, I need someone to keep with my Nubian buck. He needs a buddy when he gets here!

Haha isn't funny how when we don't plan to get another goat it happens ALWAYS? :scratch: :shocked: :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay Katherine!!! I hope it all works out!

As for me and the Alpines....right now I am just sticking with my Nubians. :greengrin:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Jacque . I hope it does too. Yeah, I really want to just focus on my Nubians though GRRR. Haha! Decisions. But I probably won't keep many kids, if any at all out of him. I can also offer stud service to clean does for a fee, and that might be nice too. Haha what's another goat on 50 acres? :ROFL:


----------

